# Cleaning Dogs Ears



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi All

Do you people use a special solution for cleaning your dogs ears or just warm water? How often do you clean them out too please!

Thank You


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Depends on your dogs breed i do mine once a week. Dont clean to far down as some wax helps to catch odd bits if they should happen to get into the ear. I use a ten part water to one part baby shampoo. Although i find this good for mine may not suite every dog. You can get wipes from most pet shops to. Warm water will also help.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Pip is a Toy Poodle x King Charles, so floppy ears that are a bit hairy inside!

The baby shampoo mix sounds good...not being gross but do you get a lot of gunk out of the ears?! Im not sure what is normal! When we got pip she was in a bad state as she was a rescue, and there was loads of hard black chunks in her ears. The rescue told me to take out as much as I could, so i did and there was so much it was amazing!
From what I can see they look clean, but I thought I should still give them a clean.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mr.stitches said:


> Pip is a Toy Poodle x King Charles, so floppy ears that are a bit hairy inside!
> 
> The baby shampoo mix sounds good...not being gross but do you get a lot of gunk out of the ears?! Im not sure what is normal! When we got pip she was in a bad state as she was a rescue, and there was loads of hard black chunks in her ears. The rescue told me to take out as much as I could, so i did and there was so much it was amazing!
> From what I can see they look clean, but I thought I should still give them a clean.


I normally find that if there ears are hot smelly can be a bit fishey and head shaking is normally a sigh there may be a infection some times bacterial. They can get a lot of wax mines normally got quite darkish almost blacky coloured but i have the hair inside the ears clipped down a bit when at the groomers as his ears use to act like a big sponge and all sorts got in . Never had a prob since.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

We had Pips ears trimmed inside too when at groomers, she looksed anorexic after her first trim lol! She hared round like a loon for 20 minutes then crashed on the sofa!

I dont think i would have the heart to pull her ear hair out!

Thanks for the advice, i love this forum!


----------



## lizwiz76 (Dec 10, 2008)

We use an ear cleaner called 'CleanAural' (formerly called 'Leo') to clean the ears of our 8year old rescue dog. It was originally prescribed by our vet but we now buy it from petmeds.co.uk (alot cheaper - under £5). You can probably get it in stores like Petsathome too.

Its liquid form with a soft syringe type top on the bottle for easy application. You just squirt some into the ear, massage the bottom of the ear (where ear meets head), let go and run for cover whilst your dog shakes like a mad thing! Always best to do this outside!

It is very easy to use and has always done the job for our pooch!


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

I like the sound of that one!

I cleaned Pips ears this morning and there was nothing on the swab when I took it out.

She loves rubbing her face and head along the carpet and gets a bit frisky when she does....is this normal dog behaviour?! Or bad ears?!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i havent cleaned my dogs ears yet 
Because i cant see any dirt in it  but i caught cobi cleaning mayas ear and maya cleaning cobis so i guess they do it themselves lol
But if i would clean them then i would use dry cottonwool


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*As you might know, i have 2 toy poodles and i use CleanAural as well..The hair in their ears has to be pulled out otherwise it can build up and they can get infections..its normaly only like baby hair if you keep it done regularly..*


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

Baby wipe, with baby oil, about once a week.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mummyschnauzer said:


> Baby wipe, with baby oil, about once a week.


Baby oil helps wipe the muck out easily for got that one.


----------

